# CHEAT DAY :) Soya sauce



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

I am having a cheat day tomorrow and wanted Soya sauce in my risotto and was wondering where can I get low sodium Soya sauce? and is chicken stock alright to put in my brown rice?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about the sodium content in the soya sauce at all mate.

For your cheat meal you can have anything you want so don't worry about chicken stock either 

I personally have a KFC or something along those lines as my cheat meal so don't be so harsh on yourself.


----------

